# المنفسة الصناعية... Ventilator



## المسلم84 (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوي الرابط على دليل التشغيل لجهاز Ventilator System Series 700
ماركة Puritan Bennett
ويحتوي الدليل على اجراءات الصيانة الوقائية والاعطال المحتملة والمخططات العملية للجهاز.

http://www.4shared.com/file/60497923/382d9b9b/PB_Ventilator-700_series-ins_manual.html

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## moro567 (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## المهندس الطبي (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا فعلا شيء مهم
ما هي بلد تصنيع الجهاز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2008)

عطاء دائم وثري كما عوتنا .

شكر وتقدير على مشاركاتك الرائعة .

البغدادي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (27 أغسطس 2008)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الجهاز صنع Usa


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود اخى الغالى
تحياتى


----------



## فتنة الروح (7 سبتمبر 2008)

_ 
اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يبارك فيك ويجزاك بالخيــــــــــــــــــــــر
_


----------



## المسلم84 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتكم
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مآثر العاني (20 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك تسلم


----------



## عيســـى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرحماد (22 أبريل 2012)

thanks alot


----------

